

Who Owns Facebook? The Definitive Who's Who Guide to Facebook Wealth  - angadsg
http://whoownsfacebook.com

======
postit
No one listen to the same artist over and over for the rest of their lives,
facebook is living its hype moment what's great, see what happened to many
internet companies. Nobody rules forever.

If Mark could build facebook with US$25K I don't imagine what he can do with
U$20.4Bi, so Mr Zuck sell those stake right now.

------
jc123
In my opinion, we'll have to wait for the definitive guide to Facebook wealth:
Facebook S-1 when they eventually file for IPO.

------
DilipJ
This list is a testament to the importance of networks for startups.

------
thinkcomp
Well, at least this particular article is transparent about the worship of
wealth going on.

"When you're rich, they think you really know." --Tevye, "If I Were A Rich
Man," Fiddler on the Roof

------
reso
Its great to see so many employees on that list. No one can say the early-
birds didn't get their share.

~~~
vaksel
not really.

Zuckerberg, Moskovitz, Saverin, Hughes were all founders.

The rest were C-level executives, most of which were brought on later through
connections.

The only real employee is Callahan, which owns .08% of the company...and it's
very telling that there are no other rank and file employees on the list.

And .08% is peanuts, if you were a programmer in a company that got bought for
100 million, your stake would get you a grand total of $80,000.

~~~
karzeem
The ownership percentages listed on the site only sum to 72.669%, so there's a
lot of stock not accounted for. I'd imagine that there are lots of relatively
low-profile employees with 7-8 figure stakes of that dark 27.331%.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I think I read in different places that the option pool for a startup is
usually around 10-15%. So assuming those guys on the list are not part of it,
and FB allocated half of it to employees, that is nearly 4B (at a 80B
valuation). If you split that evenly between 2000 employees that is $2M per
employee. Ok, I know my math gots to be wrong. Can someone help?

~~~
reso
Actually, that's not too far off. If you were hired pre-2010 your stock is
probably worth > $1 million by now. That goes up by some constant multiple for
every year previous to that.

------
kloncks
How can one find out the percents owned in a public company?

For example, can anyone tell me how I'd find out how much O Omidyar owns of
eBay? Or, where I could find such information for public companies?

~~~
rwmj
He owns 142,366,408 shares of eBay according to:

<http://finance.yahoo.com/q/mh?s=EBAY+Major+Holders>

I can't currently find the number of shares outstanding in eBay, but I'm sure
it's somewhere under that Yahoo page. Edit: found it: 1.30B shares so he owns
around 11%.

<http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ks?s=EBAY>

Transactions made by insiders are also quite interesting:

<http://finance.yahoo.com/q/it?s=EBAY>

~~~
kloncks
Transactions are really interesting. Thanks for sharing!

------
ebaysucks
Is Jeff Rotschild a member of the (in)famous Rotschild family that owns large
interests in international banking?

~~~
Empedocles99
Are you referring to the "Rothschild" family?

------
joe_the_user
_"Russian Internet holding company, Digital Sky, grabbed 1.96% of Facebook
stock in May of 2009 when it spent $200 million at a $10 billion valuation.
Digital Sky, which is largely backed by a wealthy Russian oligarch, is the
owner of Facebook clone VKontakte, the largest social network in Russia."_

And remember an "oligarch" mean essentially a criminal who used his
connections to loot the wealth of the former Soviet Union in the 1990s. What
is primary goal of such a criminal? Sound investing ... or any investment that
gets his money out of Russia?

------
angadsg
Cameron Winklevoss Status: Enemy Facebook stake: .022%

